# Vaperite Green Valley Shopping Centre Is Open



## Vaperite South Africa (2/11/16)

We are proud to announce the opening of our latest store at Green Valley Shopping Centre, Corner Stoneridge and Cradlestone Drives, Greenstone Hills, Edenvale.

We are open 7 days a week from 9am to 6pm Monday through Saturday and 9am to 5pm Sundays.

Other shops in the centre include Woolworths Food, Checkers and Dischem.

We will be posting some specials and photos of the shop and interior over the next few days.

We even have a dual direction 4m cloud-o-meter in the shop as well as our Octopods for tasting juice before you buy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie (2/11/16)

I can actually walk to your shop. 

Do you buy chance stock the old dual coils for Kangertech Protank Mini 3. For the Evod battery (so above 1 ohm)?


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/11/16)

What shop are you next to


----------



## rogue zombie (2/11/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> What shop are you next to


 


Smoky Jordan said:


> What shop are you next to


2nd shop to left of Checkers Bottle store (your left when facing shops)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (2/11/16)

rogue zombie said:


> 2nd shop to left of Checkers Bottle store (your left when facing shops)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Cool.... thanks


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/11/16)

We have the old dual coils in 1.5 ohm. Must check if they are at the shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (4/11/16)

@Vaperite South Africa 
Hey Barry when is your store on Grayston opening? Drove past this morning and saw that the signage is up. Having Vaperite 5 mins from work is not going to be good for the budget :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (4/11/16)

It opened today at Grayston Centre, corner Grayston Drive and Helen Road and it is next to the pharmacy on the right as you drive in.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (4/11/16)

And just paid for a huge order of international juice with quite a few new products that we will post as soon as it arrives, hopefully by late next week otherwise early the following week. And our international prices are now on par or lower than the cost of local juice on many of the top brands!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bizkuit (4/11/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> And just paid for a huge order of international juice with quite a few new products that we will post as soon as it arrives, hopefully by late next week otherwise early the following week. And our international prices are now on par or lower than the cost of local juice on many of the top brands!!



Will have to postpone the lunchtime vape run to next week then


----------



## Smoky Jordan (4/11/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> And just paid for a huge order of international juice with quite a few new products that we will post as soon as it arrives, hopefully by late next week otherwise early the following week. And our international prices are now on par or lower than the cost of local juice on many of the top brands!!


AWESOME


----------



## Bizkuit (4/11/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> It opened today at Grayston Centre, corner Grayston Drive and Helen Road and it is next to the pharmacy on the right as you drive in.



Just been to the Grayston store for some weekend supplies, looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/11/16)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (10/11/16)

Looks great, I really like those testing stations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/16)

Those testing stations are superb
Vaperite calls them Octopods
I tried them out at their Blubird store a while back

The juices that are loaded in them are above the octopods on that shelf. (In order) Makes it so easy to try and know exactly what you are trying.

Just take off your drip tip and enjoy it. Well worth it in my opinion.

Big ups to Vaperite for this


----------

